# Great article..."Why I Got My CCW Permit"



## bunk (Sep 23, 2009)

I found this to be spot on... enjoy



> Why I Got My CCW Permit
> "...Was I on some ego trip? Was I trying to prove my masculinity? All of these may have had some minor influence, but as I probed, I found that there were other, more significant motivations that sprung more from who I am as a man...."
> by Dan McManus
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

Some very good points and reasons to carry are made in this article , as for my personal reason for getting a concealed carry permit , that happened almost fifty years ago and maybe it was the macho thing or maybe it was just because i could , life and lifestyles were very different back then.
I do agree in todays times it seems to be almost a patriotic duty to be able to defend yourself and your loved ones. I to feel that our country is heading down a very dark and dangerous road and not being able to not defend yourself is not only foolish but very dangerous.


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

ROBINPA said:


> Some very good points and reasons to carry are made in this article , as for my personal reason for getting a concealed carry permit , that happened almost fifty years ago and maybe it was the macho thing or maybe it was just because i could , life and lifestyles were very different back then.
> I do agree in todays times it seems to be almost a patriotic duty to be able to defend yourself and your loved ones. I to feel that our country is heading down a very dark and dangerous road and not being able to not defend yourself is not only foolish but very dangerous.


Great article.


----------

